# wireless send audio to car stereo



## tonster (Oct 9, 2008)

hey i was thinking about getting a ipod touch and it has wifi capabilities so i was wondering if its possible to send a _high quality_ audio signal to a car stereo via wi-fi OR if that is not possible what about blue tooth? the idea is buying a home theatre system or car stereo that can pick up either blue tooth or wi-fi signal for audio. Is this possible?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Not sure as I have been out of the loop so to speak but I'm sure they have adapters for either that will need to be installed they will pick up the singles. Many new stereos or head units come with a USB jack so you can up load yer music right to it.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

As above, there are many new headunits that are coming with a built in USB or Ipod adapter. 

There are some models which have bluetooth, I have a JVC KD AVX33 which has both a built in bluetooth and a USB port. NOt sure about a ipod adapater as I dont have a Ipod.

As for wireless, I havent seen any headunit with this feature, as in all, it would be fairly pointless.


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

You could also go for a FM modulator. U plug it into car cig lighter and it transmits via FM to ur head unit...Or as other said, there are plenty units with bluetooth capabilities and ipod adapters


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Get a HD Headunit with bluetooth capabilities, alpine, clarion, pioneer would be the best brands for audio quality.


----------



## car electronics (Nov 6, 2008)

I am not sure if it can via wi-fi, it may work by bluetooth. I think that signal may be work if it support FM transmit!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

bluetooth is a form of Wi-fi


----------

